# OBC using framing nailers (Nail Diameter Issue)



## rinse (Apr 26, 2017)

Morning everyone, Just some thoughts..and maybe some guidance. I am looking at getting the Dewalt 20V framing nailer. however looking at the specs against the Ontario Building code. The nailer basically does not meet any of the diameter min specs (maybe just 2")...so my question is who or why would this be for sale? I cannot toe nail joists with it, or even end nail joists to the rim Joist.

Ie: OBC states for *ANY* 3 1/4" nail to be used be .144" (3.66 mm) in diameter, but the gun can only handle up to .131", and the common size at any big box is .120". Argh.

Thoughts? how is this gun even for sale for any serious framing? Does everyone still hammer all their nails when doing joist to rim?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dont even worry about the diameter issue... gun nails are thinner no matter what and inpectors dont look at the diameter.. the only thing they sometimes look at is if the heads are clipped or full heads on the gun nails and spikes


----------



## rinse (Apr 26, 2017)

really?, I mean that's what has been turning up elsewhere. One would think you could throw an extra nail in there and split the difference.

Just seem a bizarre notion.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I have that nailer. I wouldn't recommend it as your only one. Get a pneumatic first. If you already have a pneumatic then go ahead and buy the 20V.


----------



## rinse (Apr 26, 2017)

Kirk, From your opinion, does this read to you that I should be using 4" nails to end nail from the rim joist into the ends of the joist? No. 8?

Table 9.23.3.4. 
Nailing for Framing
Forming Part of Sentence 9.23.3.4.(1)
Item
Column 1
Construction Detail
Column 2
Minimum Length of Nails, mm
Column 3
Minimum Number or Maximum Spacing of Nails
1.
Floor joist to plate – toe nail
82
2
2.
Wood or metal strapping to underside of floor joists
57
2
3.
Cross bridging to joists
57
2 at each end
4.
Double header or trimmer joists
76
300 mm (o.c.)
5.
Floor joist to stud (balloon construction)
76
2
6.
Ledger strip to wood beam
82
2 per joist
7.
Joist to joist splice (See also Table 9.23.13.8.)
76
2 at each end
8.
Header joist end nailed to joists along perimeter
101
3
9.
Tail joist to adjacent header joist
82
5

(end nailed) around openings
101
3
10.
Each header joist to adjacent trimmer joist
82
5

(end nailed) around openings
101
3
11.
Stud to wall plate (each end) toe nail
62
4

or end nail
82
2


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

walk onto any wood frame construction site on canada other than a timber frame and you'll see the framers carrying only 5 sizes of nails

2 1/2" hand nails for nailing sheathing and strapping, 3 1/2" spikes for hand nailing framing members, 2 3/8" gun nails for sheathing,, 3 1/4" gun spikes for framing members both through nailed and toe nailed... 1 3/4" hanger nails for joist hangers.. anything otherwise will be engineer specd

youll be fine,


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Out this way, it is rare to find 3 1/2's on a site. 
Usually only 3 1/4" hand spikes are available.


----------



## slganado (11 mo ago)

Re: OBC states for *ANY* 3 1/4" nail to be used be .144" (3.66 mm) in diameter, but the gun can only handle up to .131", and the common size at any big box is .120". Argh.

Hopefully, the OBC will incorporate the NBC appendix A-9.23.3.1 (2) that gives a formula for conversion when you have this situation.

Where power nails or nails with smaller diameters than required by Table 9.23.3.4. are used to connect framing, the following equations can be used to determine the required spacing or required number of nails.
The maximum spacing can be reduced using the following equation:








where
Sadj= adjusted nail spacing ≥ 20 x nail diameter,
Stable= nail spacing required by Table 9.23.3.4.,
Dred= smaller nail diameter than required by Table 9.23.3.1., and
Dtable= nail diameter required by Table 9.23.3.1.
The number of nails can be increased using the following equation:








where
Nadj= adjusted number of nails,
Ntable= number of nails required by Table 9.23.3.4.,
Dtable= nail diameter required by Table 9.23.3.1., and
Dred= smaller nail diameter than required by Table 9.23.3.1.
Note that nails should be spaced sufficiently far apart—preferably no less than 55 mm apart—to avoid splitting of framing lumber


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@slganado you are responding to a 5 year old thread. Your answer may be falling on deaf ears.


----------

